# Angelschein für Sylt



## Christian266 (2. Juli 2012)

Moin,

kann mir evtl. jemand sagen ob ich für Brandungsangeln auf Sylt einen extra Schein benötige? 
Fischerprüfung und Pass vom VDSF hab ich.....


Viele Grüsse

Christian


----------



## goeddoek (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelschein für Sylt*

Bittschön > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=244302


----------



## looser-olly (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelschein für Sylt*

gibt es jetzt auch nen sylt

in der OSTSEE????????????????|kopfkrat

mann lernt nie aus!#d

danke dafür.

gruß olly.


----------



## Schwingspitze (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelschein für Sylt*

@ Christian,
brauchst Du nicht, Fischereischein reicht aus.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelschein für Sylt*



Schwingspitze schrieb:


> @ Christian,
> brauchst Du nicht, Fischereischein reicht aus.


 

Hmm, wenn ich nicht irre, dann kommt der TE aus Jever und nicht aus Schleswig-Holstein.

Somit ist für ihn als "Nicht-Schleswig-Holsteiner" auf jeden Fall der seit dem 01.07.2012 geltende zusätzliche Ergänzungsschein mit der zusätzlichen Jahresgebühr von 10,-€ erforderlich.



> - *Inhaber von Fischereischeinen eines anderen Bundeslandes* *sind leider nicht mehr davon befreit, hier die Fischereiabgabe bezahlen zu müssen.* Daher wurde ein sogenannter Ergänzungsschein eingeführt (siehe hier), auf den die Abgabemarke geklebt werden muß. Der Ergänzungsschein ist dann beim Angeln bei sich zu führen. Abgabemarken sind erhältlich bei den örtlichen Ordnungsbehörden, in Kiel und Lübeck auch beim Hafenamt; außerdem werden wohl auch Angelfachgeschäfte und Vereine Marken zur Ausgabe an Betroffene erhalten.


 
Ich wäre also vorsichtig mit irgendwelchen Pauschalaussagen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelschein für Sylt*



looser-olly schrieb:


> gibt es jetzt auch nen sylt
> 
> in der OSTSEE????????????????|kopfkrat
> 
> mann lernt nie aus!#d


 
Dieser Ergänzungsschein gilt ausnahmslos für ganz Schleswig-Holstein, somit war der Hinweis auf den Ostsee Thread nicht falsch und ein guter Hinweis, denn da wurde das Thema behandelt.


----------



## Schwingspitze (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelschein für Sylt*

@ Dorschgreifer,
01.07.2012 war ja gerade mal vor 4 Tagen,sorry wußte nicht das sich da was geändert hat |uhoh:.
Danke für die Info #6.
Gruß Dete


----------

